# Question about iPad 3G



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

If I get the 3G version of the iPad, do I have to pay a monthly internet fee?  I would pay the extra for the 3G device, but I don't want to pay for another internet connection...

Thanks!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, you do - you have to buy a plan, just as you would for an iPhone - see here on the Apple website for more info.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

You only have to pay for the 3G connection in months that you use it.  There's no contract or anything like with a traditional cell plan, because the device isn't subsidized.  So it's $15/25 for 200MB/2GB in any months you want the cell service on, and $0 for months you don't.  But there's no partials, and you have to remember to enable and disable it (which is pretty easy).

Without the data plan, the 3G is identical to the WiFi except for the black plastic strip at the top rear of the case, $130 higher purchase price, and GPS capability (which works whether you have a data plan or not).


----------

